# Ky went to ER last night



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

So sorry, praying for an answer.....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh boy!!!!!!! Please give Ky bug Bear hugs from us. I hope they get to the bottom of it. What the heck is going on? Are all the puppies in the world sick right now?!?!??

Bentley is being Mr. Mom with Ky, it sounds like. How cute. They truly have an amazing bond. 

Could she had an upset tummy that has put her off her food? Where there any times in the past that she refused both food and walks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope it's a short lived bug and she feels 100% quickly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry Ky isn't feeling good. It is so upsetting as parents, you know something is off but WHAT!! I would also cancel family for my dogs. Give her Hugs from us!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww no =( i hope ky feels better and your able to find out whats wrong with her. hugs from chester and I.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for sweet Ky, hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Joyce

I know you'll keep a close eye on Ky-I hate it when we know something is wrong.
Praying for her!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> Oh boy!!!!!!! Please give Ky bug Bear hugs from us. I hope they get to the bottom of it. What the heck is going on? Are all the puppies in the world sick right now?!?!??
> 
> Bentley is being Mr. Mom with Ky, it sounds like. How cute. They truly have an amazing bond.
> 
> ...


Thanks, no. She occasionally skips meals almost as if she self regulates her weight (she is a girl after all ) but even when her back is really, really bad she still wants to go for a walk.
I had the feeling at the ER that they felt I was being a hysterical woman but I know my dog and something is not right.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope it is just spring fever after such a crazy winter and Ky will be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Could she have eaten something that either made her sick like garbage or caused a blockage. Did they do xrays? Keep us posted, please.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Did the blood tests include checking for a tick borne disease? Just a thought and hope Ky is back to her self soon. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Ky will feel better soon. Poor baby.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, no. She occasionally skips meals almost as if she self regulates her weight (she is a girl after all ) but even when her back is really, really bad she still wants to go for a walk.
> I had the feeling at the ER that they felt I was being a hysterical woman but I know my dog and something is not right.


You and me both on being hysterical at the vet. I hate hearing, "everything looks normal. Waaaaaaah waaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaah"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You know your dog best. You know when something is off. I hope you can get some answers soon. Trust your gut. Take her back in if you don't think she is feeling better. But I hope she is already feeling better by the time you read this.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoping and Praying for a Speedy Recovery!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope Miss Ky is back to herself today. We all know what you mean here, we are borderline obsessive about our pups, and know when they are off. I hope it was nothing, and she's back to keeping Bentley in line. Good thoughts to you.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Ky! Hoping that it a little bug that has her out of sorts and will soon pass. Why do things like this always happen on weekends and holidays?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

No they didn't take x-rays. I'm leaving now, taking her to another ER and I'm going to insist on some x-rays. She doesn't normally chew or eat things but you never know. They can think I'm hysterical if they want to but I want answers. She keeps looking at me with sad eyes like she wants me to make her feel better 
Will update when we get home.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've always gone with my instincts and have rarely been wrong. Prayers coming your way for a simple silly thing.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Sending prayers and mojo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Please keep us posted....we're all worried!!! But I'm sure things will be fine


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure hope she's better fast.
I am a firm believer, trust your gut instinct. If you think something's not right, you're right.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Please keep us posted. We care.

Lucy


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm right there with you. 
Our old girl, Bailey, started having diarrhea Thursday night. Our wonderful vet, who we've used since '89, understood that I wasn't able to put her in the car and bring her in Friday morning because she was still going. He was leaving at Noon to help move his son, so he just gave me the flagyl. She's done this before (sensitive tummy). And our vet knows me well enough to trust my instincts.

So glad you are trusting your instincts!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope Ky feels better soon and that you get some answers! You're such a good mom


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying.. Hope all is ok with Ky..


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hope Ky feels better soon. Mom's have that special instinct when something is wrong. Praying for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting a Ky update....


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, poor Ky. I'm glad you're taking her to another ER. Sending prayers for Ky.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping you finds some answers to Ky's change. 
Yesterday, I was rearranging some things in my bedroom and came upon my Mother's pearls. My Mom wore them everyday the last few years of her life. So I decided to wear them, despite being dressed in my usual casual attire. Pearls apparently are supposed to be worn, not kept in the drawer. Wearing the pearls of course made me think of Ky, so many times during the day this image of Ky with her pearls came to mind yesterday.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear Ky is not feeling well.
Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hoping this other ER gets the answers for you both, your doing the best job of being a mom possible. Keep us informed.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

Joyce, try having them run a liver function test with Ky's blood at the vet you went to. 

After what I went through with Kasey (and these are some of the same exact things Kasey was doing her last night with me) I would say order one every 6 months anyway after age 5.
But it can also help get to the root of the problem, IMO. 

Hope they figure it out.. I know I wish they could talk when you know something just isn't right but everyone thinks you are crazy! My vet used to think I was crazy because I made him always check Kasey's fatty lumps, because I was paranoid of cancer. he did it just to oblige me, even tho I was meticulous when it came to keeping track of new ones and growth of old ones. he thought I was crazy, and in the end, it was what got her, just internally. Follow your instincts, Insist on some liver function tests, and push for answers.. although im sure you already have!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just reading this...always trust you gut, Joyce! And I think most of us know what it is to feel that people think you are exaggerating...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, poor Ky! I hope everything turns out ok. It's so hard when they don't feel we'll..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending prayers for Ky - hoping it turns out to be something minor

And I'm with you on the "screw 'em if they think I'm hysterical!" bus.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, no. She occasionally skips meals almost as if she self regulates her weight (she is a girl after all ) but even when her back is really, really bad she still wants to go for a walk.
> I had the feeling at the ER that they felt I was being a hysterical woman but I know my dog and something is not right.


You are so right, YOU know your dog and something isn't right. I am hoping that maybe Ky feels the great sadness coming from you and she has taken some of that on herself. JOY did that with me several times. Praying what ever it is passes quickly !!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm going to try to update with what I know at this point but bare with me because my mind is in shambles and I'm not sure I even remember everything they told me. I know for sure I don't understand it.
He said she has fever, low white blood cells, very dark urine, stiff gate, "butterfly" lesion on her nose. 
I don't know about the rest but she has a stiff gate from her back injuries. I noticed the sore on her nose a couple of days ago and assumed it was from playing with Bentley, where butterfly comes in I don't have a clue.

I left DH with her to come get her blanket and pillow I'm going to go stay with her while he comes to be with Bentley.
They are giving her IV fluids and antibiotics. he wants to start her on steroids but I told him how she acts on them he said he thinks it's more important to start them until the tests come back. He said she's listed in guarded condition right now????? he said her eyes are a bit yellow but I didn't notice that.
He said because she's an Akita he's thinking it could be two things. AHA or SLE. I don't know what the heck they are but he mentioned Lupus and Akitas. He said her immune system is attacking her.... WHAT??? He has to send the blood to MSU for a definite diagnosis. 
I jsut wish my vet was here because I don't know these people. They seem to be very good with her and the Dr taking care of her has 3 Akitas so he seems to know a lot about them.
I have to go be with her I will be staying until she comes home because I will never ever leave her alone with strangers she's been through too much.
We appreciate any and all prayers. Dear God my baby has to be ok!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Joyce, 

Many good thoughts and prayers for Ky. Please take care of yourself while caring for Ky. She needs you and to be there for her, you need to remain healthy. No skipping meds, eat right, get some sleep when you can, let your husband help as well as your daughter.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Hoping Ky feels better soon. Sounds like you found some good vets. Take care.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear your baby Ky isn't feeling well. I hope and will say a prayer that she gets well soon. You know your dog and hopefully it's nothing serious and you caught whatever it is early. Thinking of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't understand she was still in the hospital. In your first post it sounded like they weren't taking you seriously, I am so sorry.
Will will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> Joyce,
> 
> Many good thoughts and prayers for Ky. Please take care of yourself while caring for Ky. She needs you and to be there for her, you need to remain healthy. No skipping meds, eat right, get some sleep when you can, let your husband help as well as your daughter.


Great advice here Joyce...you and Ky will be in my thoughts...I feel your frustration with the first ER group missing this and am glad you followed your gut feelings to get her back in. It sounds like she's in good hands. Please keep us posted as time permits.

Pete & Woody


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry your Ky is sick, prayers your way to make her well and back home with you.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to see that Ky's not feeling well. I hope they get to the bottom of it very soon and that it is something easily manageable. You were right to trust your gut. It is amazing what our dogs are telling us even though they can't speak. Please make sure to take care of yourself as well and enlist some help so you're not doing too much. I will be keeping Ky in my thoughts and prayers. (((Hugs))) to you and belly rubs to Ky. XO -Rosemary


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

As you mentioned it was a real Akita thing, I started googling:

VOGT-KOYANAGI-HARADA (VKH) & SYSTEMIC LUPUS ERYTHEMATOSUS (SLE) Alarmingly both these autoimmune disease are on the increase in Akitas. Symptoms for VKH include loss of pigmentation on the skin, sores on the nose, mouth and genitalia, red patchy skin progressing to hair loss, bloodshot eyes leading to blindness. SLE causes similar skin complaints together with inflammation of the connective tissues and internal organs such as lungs and kidneys. In many cases these diseases are combined with Thyroid disease. To date there is no cure for either disease and early diagnosis is important for any degree of success with treatment.

AUTOIMMUNE HAEMOLYTIC ANAEMIA (AHA) AHA is a particularly nasty disease where antibodies produced destroys the red blood cells creating uncontrollable anaemia and bone marrow destruction. Lethargy, pale mucous membranes and dark wine-coloured urine resulting in severe anaemia are the symptoms. Once again, there is a distinguishable connection between AHA and thyroid disease. Diagnosis is difficult and can only be made by extracting the dogs’ bone marrow for examination. Administering hormone therapy together with massive amounts of immune-suppressant drugs can reverse the reaction and control the disease. The disease may go into remission but a relapse is likely.

From: Akita Info - Autoimmune Disease

I really hope it is neither of these illnesses.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear ky is sick,joyce, i hope all turns out good for that sweet girl.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

inge said:


> As you mentioned it was a real Akita thing, I started googling:
> 
> VOGT-KOYANAGI-HARADA (VKH) & SYSTEMIC LUPUS ERYTHEMATOSUS (SLE) Alarmingly both these autoimmune disease are on the increase in Akitas. Symptoms for VKH include loss of pigmentation on the skin, sores on the nose, mouth and genitalia, red patchy skin progressing to hair loss, bloodshot eyes leading to blindness. SLE causes similar skin complaints together with inflammation of the connective tissues and internal organs such as lungs and kidneys. In many cases these diseases are combined with Thyroid disease. To date there is no cure for either disease and early diagnosis is important for any degree of success with treatment.
> 
> ...


In humans a butterfly skin lesion is extremely telling--it is the hallmark of SLE. It can be anything from red patchy itchy skin to hyperpigmentation. It is across the bridge of the nose and cheeks. Also called a malar rash.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Please let's not think the worst yet!!!!!!!

Praying it's something really easily fixable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, I am praying for your baby and will look for updates. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a pic of our Jack who had lupus. His nose and tail was attacked by it. He was all black until the Lupus when he started looking like Zorro. This is after his nose healed. It was a tough month until he got better and the steroids kicked in and he lived to almost 16 which is pretty good for a GR Border Collie mix.

PS - added another pic in which he doesn't look soo WILD.  He was one of the sweetest things and was lucky to have him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds like Ky is in good hands. I'm sure they will find the right treatment plan for her. It is so hard when our furbabies are sick! Feel better, Ky!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Joyce, my heart and prayers go out to you and Ky (and hubby). Life changes on a dime, but things can turn around just that quickly also. We are all here for you to send love and support.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joyce, I'm so sorry to hear about Ky. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet girl. 

Take care of yourself, Ky needs you now more than ever. 

I'll be thinking about you and saying many prayers for you both.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh gosh, so sorry to hear 
Sending positive vibes to you and little KY!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs and best wishes from all of us in the UK. Hoping beautiful Ky gets better soon.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh my word. this is awful. i am so sorry to read this Joyce. Im sure the vet is very knowledgeable but I understand that it can be hard to trust someone new with our fur babies. Im keep you and Ky in my thoughts. 
*hugs*


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just catching up, I am so sorry again. I wish you could get a clearer understanding as to what is wrong with Ky. You guys have been through so much together I wouldn't leave her side either. Were you able to call your vet and explain to him what was going on?

Please keep us updated. I'll keep checking in on you guys. Stay Strong Joyce. Ky will be fine she is a fighter just like her mama


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

Our thoughts, prayers and well wishes to Ky, you, Bentley and your hubby. We will check back often in hopes of good news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hugs and kisses Joyce!!! Keep your chin up. Awesome juju, healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers headed your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Joyce, Cody is an AIHA survivor. If this does turn out to be her diagnosis, high dose pred is the definitive first treatment. The minimum treatment at onset is 1 mg of pred per pound of body weight, divided into 2 daily doses. Sometimes other antirejection type drugs are used in addition to this but Cody did not require them. It is a terrible disease and quick treatment with a vet who is familiar with the disease is imperative. Meisha's hope has a ton of info... more than any other site I've found Meisha's Hope; A guide to canine autoimmune hemolytic anemia Do you know what her hematocrit is? If it is too low, a blood transfusion can buy time until the pred starts working (usually 5-7 days). I'm praying they find this isn't what is causing her problems and that it is something easier to manage and cure. Please PM me if you want with any questions. Many hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Sending many prayers Joyce. Really hooe her diagnosis is neither of those.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of prayers for you, and for Ky.
The immune mediated hemolytic anemia kind of surprises me. In it, the red count is very, very low, as is the hemoglobin, and typically the bilirubin is quite high. They mentioned a low white count? It is caused by the immune system killing the red blood cells. Should be *fairly easy* to pick up on a blood test???
In any case, I will continue to send lots of prayers and good wishes to you.

edit to add...Betty....any comments on diagnosing AIHA?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Joyce, you and Ky are in my prayers.
Take care of yourself. Your girl needs you to be strong.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll keep the two of you in my thoughts...crossing my fingers that Ky will be ok.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoping for good news and soon.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

Sooo sorry to hear this about Ky  Feel better Ky! ...I lite a candle on my mantel for her!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> sending lots of prayers for you, and for Ky.
> The immune mediated hemolytic anemia kind of surprises me. In it, the red count is very, very low, as is the hemoglobin, and typically the bilirubin is quite high. They mentioned a low white count? It is caused by the immune system killing the red blood cells. Should be *fairly easy* to pick up on a blood test???
> In any case, I will continue to send lots of prayers and good wishes to you.
> 
> edit to add...Betty....any comments on diagnosing AIHA?


Barb, here is a nutshell taken from Meishas Hope:


> The symptoms or clinical signs of AIHA can appear suddenly or they may be gradual and progressive. The signs are usually related to the lack of oxygen and manifest themselves in the form of weakness, lethargy, and an increase in the heart and respiration rate. Pale mucous membranes (gums, ears, eyelids) may be observed. The dog also may appear to be jaundice. This is due to a build up of bilirubin, one of the breakdown products of hemoglobin. Vomiting or abdominal pain may be present. Owners may note the presence of blood in the urine or stool Also an increase in temperature may be observed in some dogs. A diagnosis of AIHA is made on the basis of these clinical signs as well as a complete blood count (CBC) and other testing. A Coomb’s test should be performed to confirm the diagnosis. A small percentage of dogs that have AIHA will test negative on the Coomb’s test.​


Cody did not have the jaundice and also had a negative Coomb's test. His CBC was a mess though. His hct was running in the mid teens.Also, must add that we didn't know Cody when he was first being diagnosed. We came into the picture a few weeks later, so he had been on treatment for that period. I do, however, have all his medical records.

Intensive type care is imperative during the initial diagnosis/stabilization period. After that, there is usually a long period of prednisone treatment with frequent (at first it was several times/week) CBCs. Gradually that is lengthened out as the hct climbs and stays stable. For Cody that was a 6-8 month period. Several times, his hct would slide down and we'd have to up the pred. He has remained stable with a hct in the low 40s now for 6 years without any meds. He is, however, pretty sheltered..... minimal vaccines (rabies only every 3 years, and not even that for a year or so after stabilization), he is not boarded or taken where there are dogs or animals likely to be about.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this...

Hopefully, it isn't something serious.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hoping for the best for Ky. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ky is in my prayers, give her Hugs from us!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts & prayers - our dogs being in the hospital is always scary. Feel better Ky


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So shocked to be reading this. Everyone seemed to be doing well and then this. So sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this! Poor Ky! Sending many positive thoughts and prayers to you all!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Sending hugs and positive energy to Ky (and to your whole family). As others have said, don't forget to take care of yourself while you are waiting for results. Take care.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Loads of positive thoughts for Ky. May the vets find a way to help her feel better very very soon.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Ky and all of you....


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Ky isn't feeling well. It sounds like she is in good hands at the ER with doctor who really knows Akitas. I'm hoping your next update will be that Ky is home and snuggling with you and your husband.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Also hoping for good news for Ky. Joyce, I'm so sorry for all that you've been through. Sending prayers to you, DH, Ky and Bentley.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, sending all positive thoughts for Ky that this is something very treatable and you can come home soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Quick update I'm on my phone so not easy to type or see with swollen eyes. Ky is still on ivs antibiotics her temp was 105.3 now 103.6 he said these problems aren't the problem they're asymptom. He thinks she has something that starts with a D. Some kind of infection in her spine. Xrays negative now he wants mri. We have to see a specialist but he has tho get her stable before she can go anywhere. I promised dh that I wouldn't Google anything yet so I'm t trying not to. I'll be here beside her until she can go home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We are all thinking and praying for Ky.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This could be it. 

http://m.petmd.com/dog/conditions/musculoskeletal/c_dg_diskospondylitis

I that's the case, it sounds like its treatable with antibiotics if caught early enough. Hopefully, the treatment is as simple as that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Keeping Ky in my prayers...


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

We are all praying for Ky's quick recovery. It's good that you are with her, I'm sure it is a huge comfort to her. Hopefully the antibiotics will knock out the infection quickly and she will be able to go home soon. It's good that you're not looking stuff up, no need to worry about what may not even be a concern. Just take a deep breath and know that you have many, many people who care praying for you and Ky and wishing her well. xo


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry Joyce that Ky is still struggling. I hope you get a firm diagnosis, and can go from there. It is very difficult when they cannot conclusively tell you what is going on. Please make sure you take care of yourself too, no more exploding heads please!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update...sending positive thoughts...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for Ky. Please keep us posted


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying, praying, praying for her quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you prayers for Ky and for you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just asked the nurse the name again its discopondilitis sp? And we're worried about her red bblood cells not her white apparently. I feel so lost because it's like they're speaking French to me


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We are saying prayers right now. Stay strong, Ky is in the right place. Sending out mega hugs to you all.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry. I really hope Ky recovers quickly.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

That's exactly what NairB said it could be! Spelled Diskspondylitis. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts. Agree with everyone - make sure you take care of yourself and don't let your head explode (literally AND figuratively). 

xo


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just asked the nurse the name again its discopondilitis sp? And we're worried about her red bblood cells not her white apparently. I feel so lost because it's like they're speaking French to me


Joyce, sending a constant stream of prayers and healing energy to Ky, and to you and family. Hang in there. 

None of the medical-ese will likely make sense right now be ause it's all so overwhelming. Just do what you're doing and love on Ky so she knows you're there with her.,you can sort it all out later. 

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the update, I am sending lots of prayers to you.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Joyce, you are there to comfort Ky. Let the vet worry about the diagnosis.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of you Joyce and of course of KY and Bentley....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

We're all here for you, Joyce. Try and not be upset because Ky will sense that. Just try and relax with her. She's in the best place possible as well as the best company possible.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ky, you're healing right now, buddy. Hugs to you and your mommy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending healing vibes to Ky...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers that Ky gets through this saafely. Remember to take care of you, your family and Bentley need you too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for sweet Ky - she has been thru enough pain for 10 lifetimes and deserves some mercy from above.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Praying hard for sweet Ky.... I'm so sorry to hear she's sick.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for you and Ky. I hope the vets figure out exactly what is wrong and get your baby on the road to recovery quickly. Try to hang in there.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so glad you took her to another vet. You _knew._ She is in good hands now. I am adding my good wishes and positive thoughts. Thank you for letting us know what is going on so that we can be there in spirit beside you. She's a strong girl, and she has you with her. I hope she is doing better.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just catching this thread..sending some prayers to you and Ky. I hope you get her better soon and get her home..i am sure poor Bentley is missing her. Sounds like he knew something was wrong. I would def go to a specialist once she is stable enough to go, just so you have def answers. Good luck and stay strong, we are here for you!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank the Lord you followed your instinct and took Ky to another vet. Praying that all goes well.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like you have a sharp vet. Please remember to take care of yourself. With that lower temp, Ky is doing better!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just asked the nurse the name again its discopondilitis sp? And we're worried about her red bblood cells not her white apparently. I feel so lost because it's like they're speaking French to me


Ok good. With Diskspondylitis I would have expected white cells to be elevated.

White cells are the portion of your blood that is concerned with immune function--they attack foreign invaders. There's multiple types of white cells and depending on what is high on the CBC that can help with diagnosis. Low white blood cells point to an autoimmune condition, or scary things like leukemia. 

Red blood cells on the other hand are the part of your blood that carries and distributes oxygen throughout your body. The red blood cells carry iron based compounds--hemoglobin--that carries oxygen molecules. Low red blood cells can be a result of blood loss due to bleeding, something attacking or tearing them up faster than they are being made, or because they aren't being made fast enough. It should be relatively easy to figure which is the case here. The portion of the CBC that deals with RBC's is known as the H&H--hemoglobin levels tell you, well the level of hemoglobin. This can be low due to iron deficiency, or possible genetic issues. The other H is hematocrit, and that tells you the percentage of whole blood that is RBCs. This will tell you if you have too few (or too many) RBCs.

The other major parts of the CBC include platelets, which are used in clotting, and can be too high or too low. And then often albumin is included which gives you an idea of their protein status.

Hope that helps Joyce.

If you need something explained or re-explained, just post it and I'll do my best to help you understand.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sending tons and tons of healing thoughts to sweet Ky and a bunch of hugs to you...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Joyce -

I am so sorry to read about this. I have joined you on your emotional rollercoaster as I read through this entire thread! 

First and foremost - no vet EVER treats me as a neurotic/obsessive jewish mother anymore. The last time they tried, and I insisted and xrays regardless, we caught a splenenic torsion that would have killed him had we not found it. We know our dogs!

Secondly - so fabulous that you are there with her! 

Three - if your head spins with all the medical talk, do not hesitate to have your husband or someone else on the phone when the vets speak to you. You need to make sure you trust the steps being taken - it's up to you in the end.

Having said that it sounds like Ky is in wonderful hands and they are covering all the bases.

Needless to say I add my thoughts, prayers and hugs to you and Ky at this time.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Love and comfort coming your way from me, husband, and Iorek from Washington. Let us know what we can do.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear Ky is sick, you and Ky will be in my prayers until she gets better.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Hugs and healing vibes to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh Joyce I am so sorry to hear that Ky is poorly, sounds like the vets is on top of everything though, I bet Ky is very grateful that you are by her side through all this. Sending lots of good healing vibes your way xx


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Continuing to pray for sweet Ky. I'm so glad you went to the second vet. You are such a good dog mama.

Sending prayers for you too!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Take care of yourself. You need to be strong and healthy for Ky's recovery. She will need you to be healthy. Hugs to you.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Ky.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*many hugs to you and Ky.*


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We will be staying the night. Her temp is stuck at 103 he says we're making progress but he wants her to stay on the iv for tonight. She's been good but tired I think from the meds or from being put to sleep for Xrays. She mostly sleeps with her head on my lap but if I try to move she wakes up. Paying for a better day tomorrow. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

On the walk tonight we met beautiful Akita puppy girl Luna, I will take that as a sign of our Ky getting better. Sending hugs and prayers, hope both of you have a nice sleep.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Know it will be hard, but try and get some sleep yourself tonight--you will be in better shape to take care of Ky tomorrow if you can.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Will be praying for you and Ky through the night and hoping for better news in the morning. Please try to get some rest yourself.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I second this, but I know you probably won't sleep much. Tomorrow is a new day. Ky is in my prayers.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sending up prayers for Ky and believing she will be well soon. Praying for you, DH and Bentley as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you have had all this worry with poor Ky  She's in the best place possible and I'm so glad you took her to another vet...no-one knows our dogs better than us and we know when something is wrong.
Sending healing vibes your way and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I read, the good thing is that you caught it relatively early. It is treatable. So, we've all got to know and believe that Ky will be better soon!

Get as much rest as you can. You've done everything right.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

sending prayers, I hope ky feels better soon. my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Joyce!
I am a wreck just reading this thread! 
I am so glad you followed your instinct and took Ky to a different vet. Its great you are able to be there with her. It has to be comforting for her. What a good mom you are. 
I am adding my prayers to the many others for health and healing (and rest) for you BOTH! 
Prayers for the vet and staff involved in her care. 
I hope you can feel the love surrounding you both.
Nothing but the best for our KY!
God bless!
Dale


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers from the whole gang over here. So sorry you, DH, Ky, and Bentley have to go through this . Keep us updated - praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

big hugs...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Take care of yourself, Joyce because we know you'll take care of Ky. Continued good thoughts for a peaceful night and a better feeling Ky tomorrow.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Dear Ky
Please get better really fast
Bentley will be totally out of hand if you aren't home soon to keep him in line, and then he'll have to go back to boot camp. 

Sending prayers


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Wishing a speedy recovery to sweet Ky!I'm a very,very firm believer in the fact,that we feel when something is wrong with our dogs,and that we need to trust our instincts.It's also logical-the vet sees them for the exam,we see everything they do,know what they usually act like.And we know best!  So good thing you acted!Give Ky hugs from my boy and me,and try not to worry too much,she's in good hands.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Ky will be feeling much better this morning. Keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope things are looking a bit better, now...both get some rest..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope Ky has a better day today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just caught up on this thread...I'm so sorry....I will be keeping you and Ky in my prayers this Easter Sunday.....


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Joyce and Ky all I can say is wow and we are praying hard for you guys. I know its a bad place to be but keep the Faith, Ky will get through this somehow. Take care of him as best you can.

Mike


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope Ky improved overnight and you were able to get some rest. Praying that you and Ky will be able to celebrate Easter at home.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Joyce, I pray you and Ky had a good nights sleep. Today is Easter and I also hope you can bring your girl home and both get some TLC! ((HUGS))


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

Our thoughts and wishes are coming your way! -Tom and Georgia


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sending prayers for Ky's recovery and keeping you in my thoughts today.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Sending prayers for total healing for Ky this Easter morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ky.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope that Ky is doing better today. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Good morning Joyce!!!! I hope today brings fantastic progress and amazing news. I hope y'all had a restful and positive night. I agree with everyone that you need to take care of yourself. Hugs, kisses and prayers from over here. We are all thinking about you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope Ky is feeling better today. Sending healing thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Joyce I hope this morning s great news. Praying for you all.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoping today is a better day for KY and you guys


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I put off updating because I thought we would be home before now but he wants to see results of one more blood test before he lets her go home. He's also thinking about changing to different antibiotics because but temp is still stuck at 103 and he'd prefer to see it at 102 .but either way ve says we should be able to go home today. Then I need to check into this specialist she's s supposed to see. Mike said he'S going to stop payment to the first ER that charged us $580. Ascend sent her home. 
I just want to get to the bottom of Kys problem. How can you go from playing to almost dying that fast???? Anyway thank you all. Haven't been able to read this thread yet but I will when we get home.
Happy Easter. Praise God!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending healing prayers and thoughts for Ky.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad to hear she gets to go home soon. I hope everything turns out good. I'm sure Bentley is worried too. Take care.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue. Hope you can get home soon. I'm sure you'll all rest better there.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope Ky's temp will come down and you both can go home for Easter!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear Ky will get to go home today. You were both in my thoughts when I woke up this morning. Take care x


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the update..........Hugs for the both of you! 

"HAPPY EASTER"


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been out of town for a few days, I am so sad to read what has happened! I love you Joyce and am sending my love and prayers along with the others!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adding continued healing thoughts, too, this morning. I'm glad you will be able to bring her home. That will help both of you. I just keep thinking, thank GOODNESS you followed your gut. In addition to stopping payment to the other clinic, you should definitely let them know why. 

Get well, Ky. We're all pulling for you!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update Joyce...I'm pleased to hear the two of you will be going home sometime today. I'm sure you're both exhausted and will welcome the feel of a real bed to catch up on some Z's...

I was going to PM you late last night to see how things were going but then I thought the last thing you needed was a beep on your phone to wake you up if you'd finally been able to get some sleep.

My thoughts continue to be with you & Ky and will be through out the day. 

Sending tons of healing thoughts...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

sending healing thoughts and prayers from Maiya and her family..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending more thoughts and prayers that Ky's temp. goes down, glad to hear she will go home today. I hope the specialist can get you in quickly, and all will be resolved. I hope you have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no ...just seeing this thread. I'm so sorry Ky is sick. Thinking about you. I'm glad you will get to go home today. Ky will rest better at home. I'm sorry Ky is going through this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad Ky gets go home today(and you too!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope Ky feels better today and you guys get to go home soon.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this. How scary for you.
I hope Ky is home by now.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending you healing thoughts. Glad you'll all be home for Easter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joyce*

Joyce

So glad that Ky is coming home. Praying!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

WE ARE HOME!! Thank you all so much! Me & Ky are going to go crawl in the bed for a short nap, it was a long night but worth it


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

You're in our thoughts and prayers for a very speedy and full recovery. Hope you two can snuggle up and get some much needed rest.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Dreams Joyce and Ky!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Enjoy the nappy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Enjoy your well earned rest!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

so very glad you are home, please keep us posted on how things go with Ky and the specialist, and you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for being home and taking a nap!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so glad you are home!
I know Ky has a history of back problems from the abuse she suffered. Is this in anyway related to that or something completely random that happened? Poor girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You all sleep; we'll keep the prayers flowing!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Get a good restful nap I know you need it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So glad to hear you're home! I hope Ky is feeling better and you're getting some rest.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Praying for Ky. I am glad he is home.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

get some rest. You, especially! I'm sure Ky got more last night than you did.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

So happy you & Ky are home.
Recharge 
Rest in love


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, what a nap!  I think Ky feels better now that she's home. She has to take pills and stay on a low protein diet until we get into the new Vet for further info.
My Vet will be back Tuesday so I'll talk to him first and see if he knows anything about this specialist.

I'm so glad I took her to the 2nd ER! He said if it had gone on it could have been really bad but he thinks we got to it pretty quickly. I really need my vet to explain what exactly is happening. I think what he was saying was she has an infection in her spine and that is what caused all of the other problems with the blood results.

They were really great people but they were pretty busy so I didn't take the time I normally do to understand all of it. What a sad, sad place to be. It was like being on the childrens cancer ward, just heartbreaking to see all of the sick dogs. 

I took a few notes so I can discuss it with my vet plus we have paperwork but Mike really doesn't want me looking up possibilities until I speak with Dr. P. I agree. There's nothing I can do by worrying about it right now anyway. I'm just so happy that they found a problem and we're on the right road to take care of it.
I knew something was wrong even when the 1st ER sent us home I knew there was something. I know Ky and she depends on me.

Well anyway, we're home. She doesn't really feel like doing much but after our nap she got on daddy's lap to watch the game and she's already sleeping again 

Bentley has been relegated to the floor so I'm going to go sit and love on him for awhile. 
Thank you so much everybody, I treasure all of you!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome HOME Ky, and Joyce. There's no place like HOME!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so glad you're home and that it is something treatable. You both must be exhausted. It's hard to get much sleep at the ER vet. I'm sure Ky will start to feel much better much faster now that she is home.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

So glad you are home and resting. Hope you can find out exactly what is wrong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so glad you're home and that it is something treatable. You both must be exhausted. It's hard to get much sleep at the ER vet. I'm sure Ky will start to feel much better much faster now that she is home.


Thanks, now I just have to figure out how to give her these horse pills. I normally hide pills in sardines but she's on a low protein diet so I don't think those are allowed


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to hear you guys are home and seemingly on the right track to take care of Ky.
And for those that think retirement is dull and uneventful.......


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Good to hear you guys are home and seemingly on the right track to take care of Ky.
> And for those that think retirement is dull and uneventful.......


IKR?! My Golden years and I'm laying these old bones on a hard floor all night to keep Ky comfortable. I'm kidding, of course I don't mind, I would do it for both of my pups. I'm just hoping I won't have to anytime soon


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you guys are home! Sending healing wishes to Ky. I think you guys deserve a couple of years of quiet and calm! You've had so much happen already this year!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So glad to hear you're home and resting. Renny sends a big kiss to Ky!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad your home, I was worried all day about you, you maybe miles away but like so many others on here we can all feel each others pain. Hope you get to relax a bit for the rest of the day. Take good care and am sending huge hugs from us and the bouncing Barnaby.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad you guys are home! Sending healing wishes to Ky. I think you guys deserve a couple of years of quiet and calm! You've had so much happen already this year!


I've put in my request! LOL


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Ky is home with you. Hopefully you'll both be able to get some much needed rest.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, now I just have to figure out how to give her these horse pills. I normally hide pills in sardines but she's on a low protein diet so I don't think those are allowed


Remy is on a regimen of 1 week on/1 week off antibiotics, so I decided a long time ago that he needed to take the pills without hiding it. I open his mouth very wide, and gently shove the pills down his throat. He is totally used to it. 

Of course I give treats afterwards - so it's come to the point that he rushes over when he hears the pill bottle. The do make low protein treats - I am confident you can make it work.

Good luck and please let us know what happens tuesday.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

In a word: *YEAH!!!*


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry KY isn't feeling well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

So glad to hear that you and Ky are back home safe and sound, what a tough couple of days for you! Both of you rest up, you hear? 
(((hugs)))


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Ky is back home! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got all through what I missed, so glad Ky is back home. I am sure you will be on the phone first thing tomorrow to get into the specialist. HOpe you get more answers and Ky starts to go back to normal! You are such a good mommy! Your instincts saved her life I am sure of that!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Just catching up on this thread after being away for the weekend. Joyce, so sorry to hear what you and KY have been through. Sending prayer and positive thoughts that KY just keeps feeling better!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my Joyce,

I am just seeing this now. Have been gone most of the weekend. I am so sorry you all had to go through this. Ky does so NOT deserve these problems. I'm glad you are so ontop of it and know your dogs so well.

Sending, hugs, prayers and well wishes to you all.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

glad to hear both you and Ky are back home


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, hope you and Ky are catching up on your beauty rest!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to see you back. Glad Kys problems are being diagnosed. Glad you're both home. Glad you had a good nap. This was an Easter for the record books I imagine. Hope Bentley is not feeling lost.

Did you have to talk your way into staying all night at the ER? I hope they didn't give you a hard time. take it easy. Remember you are on the mend, too. Everyone on here will be happy to remind you if you forget! LOL


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Ky is home. Both of you will rest better at home. I hope you are able to get some clarification from your vet before seeing specialist. Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Glad to see you back. Glad Kys problems are being diagnosed. Glad you're both home. Glad you had a good nap. This was an Easter for the record books I imagine. Hope Bentley is not feeling lost.
> 
> Did you have to talk your way into staying all night at the ER? I hope they didn't give you a hard time. take it easy. Remember you are on the mend, too. Everyone on here will be happy to remind you if you forget! LOL


Thanks Kathleen! It certainly was a wild Easter, I was able to go to church last night after my long "nap" 
The ER was really good about letting me stay with Ky, I explained her background and why I wouldn't leave her. They said it's not their policy to allow it but as long as I just stayed with her and didn't disturb other patients they would "turn away" if I stayed LOL I couldn't have asked for nicer people and they were fantastic with Ky.


We had an uneventful night for which I'm thankful. Everyone slept like rocks. It was 22F for Bentley's walk this AM so he wasn't too happy but I do not need a rambunctious Bentley on my hands today. He's being to sweet to Ky. He keeps bringing her his stuffies and piling them all around her even though he know she's not fond of those things, it's the thought that counts.

I figured out how to give Ky her meds by putting them in the back of her mouth and holding her mouth closed, thank you whoever told me that. One pill is terrible, every time I tried to let go of it I'd pull my finger out of her mouth and the pill was stuck to my finger :doh: Finally I smeared it with slippery grape jelly and we had success, bonus....she discovered that she loves grape jelly 

I have a ton of calls to make and things to catch up on today. I just wanted you to know that we're all good here.
Thank you all! ♥


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Glad to hear all furry members of your household are doing ok today. Bless Bentley for making sure his big sis is comfortable with stuffed toys.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We are all watching for your updates on Ky. We are thinking about you and praying for you both. I'm glad you had a good night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joyce, so very glad to hear you and Ky are back home and had a good night.

I pray she continues to do well, wishing her a speedy recovery. 
You're all in my prayers. 

Hugs to you all, take care of yourself too.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> He's being to sweet to Ky. He keeps bringing her his stuffies and piling them all around her even though he know she's not fond of those things, it's the thought that counts.


haha! I laughed out loud to this, got a funny look from my wife. He's something else!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*



Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Kathleen! It certainly was a wild Easter, I was able to go to church last night after my long "nap"
> The ER was really good about letting me stay with Ky, I explained her background and why I wouldn't leave her. They said it's not their policy to allow it but as long as I just stayed with her and didn't disturb other patients they would "turn away" if I stayed LOL I couldn't have asked for nicer people and they were fantastic with Ky.
> 
> 
> ...


So glad Ky is home with you and hope you two had a good night.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Joyce I just saw the thread I'm sending prayers out for you & Ky hope she's on the mend.Please keep us updated!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

just checking in on you and ky. hope everything is better.


----------



## Spirit (Mar 17, 2013)

*Ky*

Go with your gut - you know her best. Are her gums tacky - could be dehydrated as she's not eating and this will exacerbate the situation. Could be that she's eaten something and it's upset her system. And it could be something more serious so keep an eye on her and go with your instincts.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just saw this..glad to see Ky is home and feeling better...I have to give Ben a hypothyroid pill twice a day..a little peanut butter with the pill inside works every-time!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Joyce, glad you got to go to Easter services and that your household is returning to (somewhat) normal. The other trick with the pill at the back of the throat is to gently stroke the throat while holding the jaw shut. Makes them swallow.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like things are a little better. Good news!


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so scared to click on posts after all the losses recently... I hope Ky is feeling better! Lots of love from Atlanta!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

hockeybelle31 said:


> I'm so scared to click on posts after all the losses recently... I hope Ky is feeling better! Lots of love from Atlanta!


Thank you. I know what you mean. I was so sad about all the losses on the forum and I was snuggling with my two feeling very grateful that they are so healthy, then we went to ER in the middle of that night. 

At least we have a semi-diagnosis now that we can work with. I can already see the light coming back in her eyes.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Good for you Ky, we like that twinkle in the eyes! (HUGS)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden thoughts of healing to Ky and hugs to you


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm going to take Bentley for a long power walk. He's getting on Ky's last nerve right now. Dave is here and he wants to take Ky to his house where it's quiet, I said no way! She needs her mommy but you can take Bentley. No go, he's afraid to be alone with Bentley


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Wish I was close, I'd love to take Bentley for a few days. He and Tayla would have a fun time that's for sure.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Just got a chance to respond. Sorry to here about Ky. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to hear things are going so much better for you guys.
And kudos to you Joyce for being so perceptive about Ky. That's a quality that only terrific Mom's have.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, now I just have to figure out how to give her these horse pills. I normally hide pills in sardines but she's on a low protein diet so I don't think those are allowed


Two words.

Pill.

Pockets.

Saved us so much misery. I had never encountered them until Tee was in the hospital and I saw them giving her her meds. I was like, WHAT ARE THOSE??? Thank goodness for them. 

I hope they pass the protein test. They really do make things easier. Come in two sizes - just go for the big ones, no matter what size the meds are. 

Hope Ky is feeling better.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm going to take Bentley for a long power walk. He's getting on Ky's last nerve right now. Dave is here and he wants to take Ky to his house where it's quiet, I said no way! She needs her mommy but you can take Bentley. No go, he's afraid to be alone with Bentley


Poor Bentley ... only 9 months old and he already has a reputation to live down. Hope Ky is feeling better today.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Feel Better KY! Keep getting better!


Mister Broadway Bentley Cut Your Shinanagins and Leave KY ALONE! Or else you may literally be living in a DOGHOUSE!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm glad that Ky's feeling better. I'll continue the prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Ky is doing a little better and sending lots of positive, healing vibes her way!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I am just catching up on Ky and you! What a couple of days (not to say month) you have had lately!

Hope Ky will stabilize soon and you guys have some peace and quite for the days, even years to come!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out again for Kys full recovery!Keep your hubby healthy I think he's the only one in you house that has had to go to the Doctor recently.:doh:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope to read Ky is feeling much better this morning.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just got home from work and came straight to the board to find out how it went with the regular vet. Hope it went well - fingers crossed!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just saw this, sorry I have 2 threads going. Ky is in hospital for at least 2 weeks. thread here..

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/160265-ky-attacked-bentley.html


----------

